#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 魔龍之眼! 愛龍的你絕不能錯過這遊戲!!

## tsume

愛龍的你曾幻想過化為巨龍嗎??那你絕不能錯過這遊戲!!

其實我也是看過 龍x2大大的帖而對這遊戲產生興趣:
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=22972
這裡是巴哈的簡介及擷圖: http://newodin.gamer.com.tw/3/7443.html

話說真的這遊戲實在夠難找的說......
但畢竟皇天不負苦心人, 還是被我找著了啦!!(謎: 其實還不是在別站跟別人要來的......(被打))
載點: http://gogobox.com.tw/mononoke

裡面每個檔都必須用Microsoft Applocal 來開:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/k8r64h
開啟後選擇路徑, 再把語言調成簡體就好

最後因為這遊戲有SF防拷, 你會需要這來破解(必下!不然不能玩): http://www.sendspace.com/file/ijc1yx
使用方法這有說明

希望大家都能夠下的到 ^^

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

話說我是曾經是過拔掉光碟機電源線.不過電腦是全家都在用的沒幾天我爸就在念了~"~

之後也是覺得麻煩乾脆就去買正版光碟來玩了.不過非常難找就是了(全嘉義的各種店沒有一間在賣的.順發.燦坤.金石堂.墊腳石.光南都跑過了就是沒有 囧)後來用搜尋發現某個網站有再賣就買了一套.過幾天就寄過來了.不過有瑕疵就是了Orz(包裝的2邊有打洞的痕跡.內部的白色紙盒也有一些汙點.不過裡面的光碟還算完整就是了

目前因為迷上了OLG(On Line Game)所以進度就一直停在泰拉那個區域 囧

順便提到一個嚴重的BUG.如果您在遊戲進行中按下系統選項或世界地圖出現當機畫面或者電腦自動重開的話.目前有個解決方法.就是按下之前請先按下P鍵讓整個遊戲暫停如此進入系統選項或世界地圖的話就不會出問題了

PS:以前玩的時候沒有碰到上面這些問題直到現在拿光碟出來玩的時候不知道什麼原因出現了上面說的狀況Orz

*另外以下是小巴我玩到結局發生的嚴重BUG

打完最終BOSS之後會有一段劇情，劇情完再過一段時間照理說應該會出現製作人員名單但是我玩到最後就自動給我重新開機了= =+因為這無法像之前那樣按P就可避免，我找到唯一的方法就是去遊戲選項把音樂音效還有介面都改成0%這樣就部會出現自動重新開機的問題了*

----------


## tsume

嗯, 這個問題也有些困擾過我, 不過我後來也知道了, 謝謝再次提醒我^^

----------


## Owla

第二個點好像不能用耶

檔案只有1MB

而且開啟錯誤= ="

可以檢查一下嗎?@@

----------


## 龍龍

嗯~~ 真高興啊~
調查的可真多喔~!  嗯嗯 喔~ 看到了我的圖被放上別的網站! 天阿~
那個...  是直接可以下載嗎?     喔~?
其實放光碟 有時可真不方便喔~
嗯~~  心苦你啦~ 幫我介紹的更多  因為的很好玩喔~

可是還有一句話喔~ [請支持正版]

----------


## tsume

> 嗯~~ 真高興啊~
> 調查的可真多喔~!  嗯嗯 喔~ 看到了我的圖被放上別的網站! 天阿~
> 那個...  是直接可以下載嗎?     喔~?
> 其實放光碟 有時可真不方便喔~
> 嗯~~  心苦你啦~ 幫我介紹的更多  因為的很好玩喔~
> 
> 可是還有一句話喔~ [請支持正版]


呵呵, 要支持正版我也知道啦
只不過我現住的地方買不到, 所以也沒辦法了......
(謎: 那你是住哪阿??) (我: 不告訴你, 嘿嘿......)




> 第二個點好像不能用耶 
> 
> 檔案只有1MB 
> 
> 而且開啟錯誤= =" 
> 
> 可以檢查一下嗎?@@


嗯, 知道了
我會盡快把這載點更新
謝謝通知^^

----------


## tsume

OK!!
已經把點給修正了
其實原本是不想像現在醬直接連結的啦......
但我找不到夠大的上傳網, 有也不能用......(那網是怎樣阿!?)
所以也沒辦法了......
總之大家好好開心的玩ㄅ ^^

ps. 其實我本人也在找中文版, 但找不到, 若可以的話不知道眾獸們能不能...... (謎: 不能)(被打)

----------


## xu430030

下載中。。。。。。
看介紹感覺還不錯的樣子。。。
期待～

大家可以看看這個，貌似不用禁光驅。。。
http://www.dgook.com/bbs/dispbbs.asp...eplyID=&skin=1

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

我用了迅雷和Flashget都沒辦法下載,而且驢子又不會用
請問這個遊戲要用什麼方式下載呢?

----------


## tsume

不行的話......
那麼只好試試直接下載了......

ps. 請問有別的狼不能下ㄇ? 不然我在重上傳一次好了

----------


## xu430030

弄到一個不用拔光驅的東西。。

“不拔光驅進遊戲的方法：
解壓sfn.rar 解壓完了運行解壓後的SFNightmare.exe程序，
在彈出的界面上點Disable ch1或者2
之後稍等一會，大概十來秒，
完了以後你的真實光驅就隱藏了，這樣就騙過程序了。
關掉這個程序運行THEIOFTHEDRAGON.EXE就可以玩了！”
提供者Hello，發布於www.dgook.com

----------


## tsume

> 弄到一個不用拔光驅的東西。。
> 
> “不拔光驅進遊戲的方法：
> 解壓sfn.rar 解壓完了運行解壓後的SFNightmare.exe程序，
> 在彈出的界面上點Disable ch1或者2
> 之後稍等一會，大概十來秒，
> 完了以後你的真實光驅就隱藏了，這樣就騙過程序了。
> 關掉這個程序運行THEIOFTHEDRAGON.EXE就可以玩了！”
> 提供者Hello，發布於www.dgook.com


恩, 這程式叫SFNightmare
我上面其實也有貼

----------


## 狼圖騰

.....我載不到耶
(兩個載點都不行)

可不可以請大大看一下

----------


## tsume

> .....我載不到耶
> (兩個載點都不行)
> 
> 可不可以請大大看一下


阿!!
我知道了
在連結後的 "魔龍之眼中文版.rar" 也是連結的一部分
我也不知道為什麼他們不連在一起 ="=......

----------


## 狼圖騰

這是大大自己上傳的嗎?
如果是的話上傳的GB(GOGOBOX)應該會比較好
不過檔案名要改一下
那邊最近一直在抓盜版

----------


## 卡庫爾

> 我用了迅雷和Flashget都沒辦法下載,而且驢子又不會用
> 請問這個遊戲要用什麼方式下載呢?


可能是因爲大陸方面的網絡關係吧，試試找代理服務器開開看。

電驢的話不是太難用的……下載，關閉防火墻，運行，查找文件，就可以了。

----------


## tsume

嗯
不是我自己傳的啦
 是從別的論壇抓的 :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

無法下載>"<  

應該說 一直找不到網頁?!?!

到rar那段我都有複製...

還是沒法下載....

麻煩tsume  幫幫忙>"<拜託謝謝你

----------


## 狼圖騰

我找到了!
不過是GB的載點
希望大家會喜歡

順便說一下
這個BOX真的很好~
我跟站主要了3-4個遊戲檔了
站長都隔一天就上傳

話太多了
回到正題~
BOX網址:新秘的家http://gogobox.com.tw/noliechen
下載聯結:http://down.gogobox.com.tw/noliechen/0auq_1auq


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
請大家等等!
目前載完.安裝完之後
不知道怎麼進入遊戲
找到方法在跟你們報告
拍謝....

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

謝謝狼圖騰  的分享
正在下載中..
好高興  真期待安裝之後開始玩


不過好像要等>"<...
期待狼圖騰找到進入方法

還是很謝謝你的分享~

----------


## tsume

謝謝狼圖騰幫我另找了載點
我原本也在嘗試自行上傳的方法
但sendspace, mega uplaod空間不夠
filefront不會用
badongo則不能用......(阿是怎樣阿!?)
所以不好意思了......

ps. 有哪位獸能順便幫我推薦些不錯用且空間大的上傳網站的話, 那真的是太感謝了!!

----------


## 狼圖騰

你可以去試試GOGOBOX~
小弟認為還不錯
他是免費的
不過檔名最好要改
聽說有在抓盜版

網址給你(遞
http://www.gogobox.com.tw/


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

那個站長也說他不知道方法
這下要靠自己了....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
剛剛又去看了一下!
那個站長好像因為找不到進入遊戲的辦法
所以先把下載區關了
看來大家要從找遊戲了

----------


## tsume

感謝狼圖騰的幫忙^^
現在正在嘗試上傳中

----------


## tsume

好了!!
終於上傳好了!!!
(希望不要再有問題了  :狐狸哭:  ......)

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

又有新的嚕~高興
請問tsume~  有兩個呢~
都下載還是一個就呵??

----------


## tsume

嗯......因為我以前也沒用gogobox上傳過
應該第一個就行了
畢竟一樣大嘛(不負責任......)

----------


## 狼圖騰

......我比較頭痛的是
下載來還是不會用
(我指的是tsume的)

因為裡面是簡體的
有些看不太懂

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

下載好了~yaya
開始冠入~
疑???奇怪...


Could not initialize installation. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\桌面\魔?之眼中文版\魔?之眼中文版.EXE 檔案名稱、目錄名稱或磁碟區標籤語法錯誤。

我哭了......無解...

----------


## 狼圖騰

我可以告訴你!
你點的那個檔是DAEMON Tools
另一個裡面才是遊戲

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
我比較想請問
有人成功安裝了嗎?
怎麼用的
步驟分享一下

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

我的解壓縮後  
魔龙之眼中文版
資料夾裡面只有

魔龙之眼中文版  (應用程式)
使用说明(文字文件)
setup   (檔案資料夾)(內有)(_setup){應用程式)

我點第一個就出現那個問題= ="

----------


## 卡庫爾

也許可以移動到*沒有漢字的路徑*試試看。

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

謝謝卡庫爾的提議~
*沒有漢字的路徑*
   我不知道該移到哪去...
  我把漢字全部改成簡中


終於...可以讀取了...
到選擇灌入地點後 執行
沒反應了....


我玩這款遊戲真是困難重重.....(哭泣)

----------


## tsume

> 謝謝卡庫爾的提議~
> *沒有漢字的路徑*
>    我不知道該移到哪去...
>   我把漢字全部改成簡中
> 
> 
> 終於...可以讀取了...
> 到選擇灌入地點後 執行
> 沒反應了....
> ...


哈哈
老實說我剛開始也是這樣  :onion_07:  
我多放了個Applocal的載點
經過它來開的話就不會有問題了

ps. 前面有位大提到了一些bug, 玩前別忘了看喔

----------


## 狼圖騰

.....可能是小獸我太笨了  :wuf_e_wtf:  
我還是搞不懂怎麼用  :lupe_angry:  
有沒有人可以一步一步教我的  :lupe_thpt:  

我真的不想放棄這款遊戲  :lupe_cry:

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

目前看下載器上面說還要六個小時才會好
上面顯示目前只下載了一百多MB

但是卻發覺到一件奇怪的事情
我直接打開放檔案的資料夾時,卻看到上面顯示的檔案已經是531mb了
是因為下載時程式要讓磁碟先預留空間嗎?

----------


## 卡庫爾

> 目前看下載器上面說還要六個小時才會好
> 上面顯示目前只下載了一百多MB
> 
> 但是卻發覺到一件奇怪的事情
> 我直接打開放檔案的資料夾時,卻看到上面顯示的檔案已經是531mb了
> 是因為下載時程式要讓磁碟先預留空間嗎?


是的。
有些下載程式會這麽做，不過這是沒有必要的，只是創建程式代碼的時候會方便一些。

----------


## tsume

> .....可能是小獸我太笨了  
> 我還是搞不懂怎麼用  
> 有沒有人可以一步一步教我的  
> 
> 我真的不想放棄這款遊戲


是指安裝遊戲嗎?
下載完點資料夾(不是安裝檔喔)
進去後按setup, 解壓完後再按龍頭圖示的setup(最好用applocal開, 不然可能安裝會不完全)
用完後先用我貼的SF防拷破解(配合說明)
再用酒精或daemon掛載key
這樣就能進入遊戲了

----------


## 狼圖騰

可以了~  :onion_14:  

很高興的進去了  :onion_47:  

結果...  :onion_35:  

竟然是英文版的  :onion_53:  


現在好後悔我的英文沒學好...  :onion_50:   :onion_37:  


還是謝謝大大的幫忙  :onion_26:

----------


## tsume

唉...
我也很煩惱沒找到中文版......
正在尋覓中...

----------


## 狼圖騰

(樂  :onion_47:  
小獸我已成功安裝了"繁中版"的魔龍之眼  :onion_14:  
目前正在與GGB的某位站長詢問是否可以提供空間  :onion_56:  
請大家拭目以待吧~  :onion_28:

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

好羨幕阿....我也想要中文版的..雖然英文版的玩起來也很過癮
不過有些部分真的看不懂>"<...

----------


## 狼圖騰

在耐心等一下! 

努力上傳中~

速度慢....

請希望玩中文版的人稍後

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
以下是上傳的BOX!

BOX網址:新秘的家http://gogobox.com.tw/noliechen
(還是新祕^^")

----------


## tsume

> (樂  
> 小獸我已成功安裝了"繁中版"的魔龍之眼  
> 目前正在與GGB的某位站長詢問是否可以提供空間  
> 請大家拭目以待吧~


真...真的嗎  :onion_46:  ~~~~~
加油喔!!!等你的繁中版喔  :onion_46:  ~~~~~

----------


## 狼圖騰

上傳完成~  :onion_14:  

上傳BOX:新秘的家 http://gogobox.com.tw/noliechen

下載網址:http://box5.gogobox.com.tw:8037/app/download.cgi

希望大家都可以玩到~  :onion_24:  

如果有問題再問我吧  :onion_11:

----------


## tsume

爲什麼一進去他就說無法下載  :onion_20:  ..........

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

終於可以玩中文版了
不過之前英文的檔案無法讀取….得從新玩過
我發現龍會改變耶…
會長大外型也會變帥!!
無意間發現的@@”

----------


## tsume

亞...亞雷大有下到??(暈......)
爲什麼我下不到  :onion_08:  
是家裡電腦不行嗎  :onion_19:

----------


## 楓葉飄落

呢 我下載Gogobox的空間都特別慢...

慢慢載中 謝謝

----------


## Owla

請問一下




> 3.將繁體中文語系內的1033.dll複製到Program Files/DAEMON Tools/Lang內便可


我下載完後打開使用方法記事本

第三點我找不到DAEMON Tools/Lang這些東西?

請問在哪裡呢?@@

[/quote]

----------


## 狼圖騰

> 請問一下



那是在前置作業2.
安裝完DAEMON Tools後的資料夾

DAEMON Tools的安裝檔案是Daemon408解壓縮之後出來的

第一次點擊Daemon408是解壓縮
安裝(其實是解壓縮)完後的資料夾裏
才是真正的安裝檔
依個人需求選擇"32位元版本"資料夾或"64位元版本"資料夾
資料夾中的才是安裝程式不要搞錯了

(我會修改新的使用方法! 抱歉   造成困擾)

----------


## 狼圖騰

有人反映無法連結
個人我是了也一樣
所以我重新換了一下


上傳BOX:新秘的家 http://gogobox.com.tw/noliechen 

下載網址:http://down.gogobox.com.tw/noliechen/2imr
(這個連結是包含所有東西的載點)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

另外!
我將會額外放置除了安裝主程式以外的東西在這個BOX
需要的朋友可以在額外下載

還有!
還沒下載的獸友請先不要下載，我將對檔案進行一點小更變
但更變內容將不會影響已下載的朋友

PS:遊戲進行中請不要在未暫停(暫停是P鍵)的狀況下，進入選單畫面(按"ESC"or"O"鍵)!這個行動將有可能導致電腦重新開機~

(這好像是這個遊戲的一個bug....)

----------


## Owla

> 1.用先前安裝的DAEMON Tools掛載映像檔cdkey.mds


嗚嗚嗚~~QQ

請原諒敝獸的腦殘......是按哪一個呢?

DAEMON Tools裡的daemon嗎?

點2下就好了嗎?

----------


## 狼圖騰

> 嗚嗚嗚~~QQ
> 
> 請原諒敝獸的腦殘......是按哪一個呢?
> 
> DAEMON Tools裡的daemon嗎?
> 
> 點2下就好了嗎?


1.
安裝完後!
畫面右下角應該有個綠綠的閃電~
(沒有的話點擊桌面上的連結"DAEMON Tools"開啟)

2.
按右鍵點擊閃電(應該是中文的!不是的話請重複步驟:前置準備4.)

3.
然後將滑鼠移到"虛擬光碟機"
若只有"設定磁碟機數量"這個選項請設定所需要的數量(一搬來講1個就夠了)

4.
設定好磁碟機數量後再次將滑鼠移到"虛擬光碟機"
然後應該會出現3個選項(如果只設定一部虛擬磁碟機的話)
把滑鼠移到"裝置0:[X]無媒體"
(X是因為每台電腦擁有的磁碟機數不同所以不一定)

5.
之後會再出現2個選項，
請選擇"掛載鏡像"!
然後去尋找你剛剛放入的"cdkey.mds"在按下<開啟>就好了

----------


## 狼圖騰

各位獸友~
由於那個BOX的站長說不用再重放了
(我原本以為她叫我全部重放.原來只是要我把破解工具跟使用法重放就好)

因此!
本遊戲的確定載點是以下的網址:
http://down.gogobox.com.tw/noliechen/2imr
(如果你下載了此連結的東西~ 你將不需要再下載下面的任何一個連結)


而如果你已經有了"繁體中文版"或"英文版"的主程式
那以下有破解工具和使用說明的2個檔案!
請自取~
(P.S:破解工具"無法"將你的"英文版"變成"繁中版")
破解工具->http://down.gogobox.com.tw/noliechen/xd0s
使用說明->http://down.gogobox.com.tw/noliechen/wd0s
破解工具+使用說明->http://down.gogobox.com.tw/noliechen/wd0s_xd0s

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

至於原先要修改的部份!
我在此公佈給大家~

使用方法~
一.前置準備:

1.進入資料夾<破解工具>

2.將Daemon408解壓縮並進入資料夾<Daemon408>
3.依個人需求選擇"32位元版本"資料夾或"64位元版本"資料夾，安裝裡面的執行檔
4.將繁體中文語系內的1033.dll複製到Program Files/DAEMON Tools/Lang內便可

5.將SFAFSB解壓縮預備


二.遊戲安裝:

1.進入資料夾<安裝主程式>
2.點擊Setup進行安裝 (安裝到最後一格的時候會很久~請耐心)
3.換進入資料夾<破解工具>
4.將資料夾<key>的中的2個映像檔(cdkey.mdf,cdkey.mds)移入遊戲安裝所在的資料夾


注意事項

請各位玩家注意!

遊戲進行中請不要在未暫停(暫停是P鍵)的狀況下，

進入選單畫面(按"ESC"or"O"鍵)!

這個行動將有可能導致電腦重新開機~

這似乎是本遊戲的一個bug~

請大家注意!

別讓一時的大意造成自己的懊悔.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

就這樣摟~
希望大家都能載到.玩到~

----------


## tsume

呼...
終於能夠玩到中文版的了  :狐狸爽到:  ~~~~~
真是一波三折阿......
很感謝 狼圖騰的苦心
幫我補足我的缺陷  :狐狸吃麵:  

ps. 我發現不用Daemon用酒精來掛也能玩  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 楓葉飄落

奇怪..
我SFNightmare設置好
還有SFAFSB也用好
可是還是出現
StarForce 的防盜...
然後叫我輸入序號...
哪裡有做錯嗎  :狐狸疑惑:

----------


## 狼圖騰

.....又出現了!

上次我拿給我哥灌的時候

也有出現這個問題=.="

目前我也找不到解決的辦法><～

所以...

可能要先灌完英文的!

刪掉..

再灌中文的....

(謎:超爛的方法
小獸:...我也沒辦法! 找不到中文版的缺英文版中的什麼>"<)

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

> 序號 5MXY7-6ZE78-J825R-XBK5A-DMAXY 
> 
> 第一次要打序號,每次請按DISC2進行遊戲


這是我多次下載....某個資料夾看到的....

式看看吧!

希望這樣就能解決~
(每種龍享受的戰鬥方法都好特別~..看來我還是喜歡俯衝 火彈+火彈+火彈~)

----------


## 楓葉飄落

謝謝 我在某個地方也有找到序號

然後就解決了!!

蠻感動的。

----------


## 银眼狮王

這個好東西啊
好象對配制要求也比較低
我的老爺機器應該能拖得動吧

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

我用了好多次都不行
每次防拷程式都顯示叫我把光碟放再另一個光碟機

還有下面的使用說明步驟我無法知道是哪個資料夾↓
3.將資料夾<key>的中的2個映像檔(cdkey.mdf,cdkey.mds)移入遊戲資料夾

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

用原版光碟玩到破關發現一個奇特的BUG

就是把最後魔王打倒之後會有一個坐飛毯的飛過來跟你說話

劇情完後過個幾秒電腦就自動重開了

後來把所有什麼音樂音效全部調到0劇情完過幾面就出現製作人員的畫面了

另外發現坐飛毯的飛過來跟你說話劇情完之後任務提示會要去找同族的之類，現在還不是休息的時候之類的訊息，真奇怪

我在打最終魔王之前有先把整個地圖飛過但是什麼也沒有

----------


## 魚

5MXY7-6ZE78-J825R-XBK5A-DMAXY
↑↑↑
序號....
按ctrl+c複製,ctrl+v貼上吧~
然後按第一個選項~
完成!!~  :lupe_laugh:  
http://www.dgook.com/bbs/dispbbs.asp...eplyID=&skin=1
這裡轉貼過來的,
裡面有教學(??)

----------


## 鏈焰

台東順發還有貨  其他我就不知了0.0  對某些獸來說好像有點太遠了吼

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

耶!!在我死纏爛打下，老爸終於買給我魔龍之眼了，不過bug很多就是了....

----------


## 雪之龍

那雖然是已經很久的遊戲...
但我仍然收藏著它...
那一款遊戲還真不錯玩,尤其是對愛龍的玩家們^ ^
現在在墊腳石書局.家樂福.等等地點.
都還有它的蹤跡喔!
想要體驗的話可以去試試...

(但是遊戲的BUG很多... 
例如: 在遊戲中沒有按 P 就直接按 主選單 會: 
自動重新開機@@)

----------


## prcatmon

我用正版的光碟
今天去順發買的 熱騰騰的!!
結果安裝好 居然不能玩 天阿阿阿阿阿阿
為什麼阿!!
一雙擊左鍵進入遊戲就出現死亡藍幕.......
別逼我下載阿!!難得買正版的!!
有人有解嗎?
跪求!!

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

> 我用正版的光碟
> 今天去順發買的 熱騰騰的!!
> 結果安裝好 居然不能玩 天阿阿阿阿阿阿
> 為什麼阿!!
> 一雙擊左鍵進入遊戲就出現死亡藍幕.......
> 別逼我下載阿!!難得買正版的!!
> 有人有解嗎?
> 跪求!!


這...死亡藍幕 沒遇過耶
系統都合嗎? 
不然去巴哈姆特魔龍版發問看看^^~

by 魔龍副版

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

http://www.sunfar.com.tw/pgsoftdetai...lb_no=3&item=3

上面這個連接可以查訊有幾間順發還有貨的

http://www.sunfar.com.tw/store/compstore.aspx

這個則是查詢店面所在位置

http://tw.maps.yahoo.com

搭配Yahoo地圖找會更有效率這是是以高雄店為範例的查詢結果(位置在插旗子的地方)

*跑去順發買的結果每套才145元，比光南還便宜耶XD*

一時爪癢就買了3套無瑕疵的魔龍之眼了

有無瑕疵的判斷原則，只需檢查包裝側邊是否有被打過洞，如果有的話就是瑕疵品，包裝內盒有泛黃的現象，如果沒有就是完美無瑕疵的，包裝內盒為純白的樣貌

----------


## wingwolf

終於在電驢上把這個遊戲下載下來了
雖然有很多BUG，不過只要注意一下，玩起來也很順暢的XD
話是這麽說，不過中途還是忘了好幾次，結果不斷地重啓……

三條龍都好贊啊

紅龍




藍龍




黑龍



話說黑龍簡直就是全能兒啊XDDD

中途還有些任務可以使用非龍的角色，比如陸行鳥騎士、獵人、使用大炮的指揮官

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




點擊以顯示隱藏內容




總之相當有可玩性，真的會上瘾啊  :Mr. Green:  


另外說到禁光驅，其實不需要拔線或者用軟件禁的
*控制面板>>係統>>硬件>>設備管理器*
像圖上那樣把那叫IDE的東西(?)禁掉就可以遊戲了  :Very Happy:  

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## arthur_889

好棒阿
從來都沒看過
謝謝!!!!!  :jcdragon-nod:

----------


## 傲風

卡在99.8%一個禮拜了OTZ...

只缺cdkey.mds下載不下來

有大大能好心提供嗎~?  :jcdragon-pray:

----------

